# WSJ 2010 (wk 23/24) - Still is Still Moving to Me



## DavidnRobin (Jun 5, 2010)

Ok fellow travelers - my yearly WSJ trip report is going sparse with words (will try and get more photos and video) - I am just too burned out from work.  Less words and a bit less spirit - I need to rejuvenate (wasn't I just off work for 8 weeks not too long ago...? things sure have changed... and not for the better...)

We ended up going from SFO to FLL on Virgin America and staying the night at the Airport Sheraton on SPs (vs. the red-eye).  Robin prefered this because we got a chance to adjust before getting to STT/STJ.  We then took Spirit from FLL to STT and arrived about 3PM well rested.  We bought exit row seats for Spirit - Spirit will soon start charging for carry-on on Aug1 - perhaps they should - people are bringing too much crap with them on-board and many could not fit in the overheads and had to be checked. (seems to be a common theme nowadays).

This route was significantly less expensive than the AA (via MIA) or Delta (via ATL).  

Decided to rent on STT and take the car barge over from Red Hook.  We rented from Dependable - they picked us up at STT and drove us to their office about a mile away.  All vehicles seem to be trashed.  A couple that was renting had a car with bald tires and they seem to be saying no problem (as usual) - good tires are important here since the steep roads are slick when wet (every day).  The couple left and then came back (light saying tires were low) - and got another car.

Our 4WD (Jeep Wrangler) had mosquitoes - and a similiar response (just open the windows are they will fly out - lol - not) - luckily the seat was broken so I didn't have to push the situation.  Got another Jeep - trashed, but workable - and  no mosquitoes.  (not going w/ Dependable - next time).

We didn't do shopping on STT as planned - not a big deal - and just headed to the car barge (too much traffic - even with no cruise ships in town).  We had to take the 2nd barge as the first filled up - it seems that some locals just cut into line w/o regard to others waiting.  At least the AC is working.  As expected - with the BV villas (WSJ parking was tough) - the parking lot was packed.  Parked illegally to check-in - no issues (like our villa being infested with bees - last year).  Finally got to the villa at 6PM.

ahhh....


----------



## Westin5Star (Jun 5, 2010)

Have a great trip.  It seems as if you are off to a much better start than last year.  I will be reading more intently this year as we have our first WSJ trip planned for September.  

BTW, We stayed at the FLL Airport Sheraton back in January.  We had a nice room, the free breakfast was pretty good and the service was excellent.


----------



## J&JFamily (Jun 6, 2010)

*Have A GREAT Trip!!!*

Have a GREAT Trip and keep us posted.  We'll be there in 7 weeks so we'll be eagerly anticipating whatever update you can provide.


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm still trying to imagine trying to negotiate some of those hairpin turns on St. John with bald tires!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 6, 2010)

*WSJ-VG Videos*

Posted on YouTube

WSJ-VG - Villa 3410 - Remodel Photos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOsUQx-H7OM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YG_vArXA4v4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWs77jY42o4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvq_kKr6b5o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYssOBAdMmo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMNarZMCbRM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwI7irkugLI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZvcDatcFqs


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 6, 2010)

*WSJ Resort Videos*

Westin Workout Room#1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfky1wSuiYo

Westin Workout Room #2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mL7DwgHYo3s


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 6, 2010)

^^^ as you can see above ^^^ villa and resort videos taken with iPhone

The remodel is nice and standard Westin design (and not Carib theme) - of course there are always issues - but mainly lack of workmanship

as mentioned - Robin loves the new kitchen - roomier and better layout.
I wish they would fix the door blinds - kinda weird to have a remodel, but old broken blinds that would be an easy fix.

they moved the washer/dryer to DR area closet - created more room in kitchen.

we still wish they put dimmers on DR lights - we used foil to dim since they are too bright

the AC upstairs is quieter and still efficient

the showers have blue pebble-stone - which doesn't match the biege interior - at least it is roomier and not dangerous to get in/out like before

the new bathrooms are also nice - again some lack of quality and design issues - but a large improvement compared to before.

solid core doors - nice

everything is still pretty new - so the remodel must be somewhat new.

B34 seems 3/4 vacant - weird - maybe it will fill up.


----------



## jarta (Jun 6, 2010)

David,   ...   Thank you for the informative videos.  Posting them will let people know what it's like.  (Loved the hat!  Make-up mirror.)  

Questions:

1.  On the balcony, is there seating and enough room for 4 adults?

2.  The 2nd bedroom has a glass door on the walk-in shower and the master has a shower curtain?

3.  The bed in the master doesn't look like a King.  Is it?  

4.  The private pool looked nice, but nobody else was there.  Do most Phase I owners use the beach or hotel pool?  Do you have an estimate on the split for Building 34 owners and guests (hotel pool, beach and private pool)?

5.  It's quite a hike down the steep hill to get to the hotel area (and even more strenuous going back up).  How long does it take to get a golf cart shuttle down to the main hotel area?  Is there a call box or do they circulate regularly?  

I ask because there is limited parking down in the hotel area.  I know that getting one going back to Phase I is easy.  There are plenty of shuttles buzzing around in the hotel area.

I think the car rental companies are just cheaping out on the tires.  I had one with semi-bald tires.  It had the low tire pressure light on.  I believe it was purposely done to give the under-inflated tires better traction.  Still had a little trouble getting back up the hill after a shower heading toward the resort.  Worked much better when I switched to 4-wheel drive.  And, I had to to keep from going sideways!  lol!

Report back on the occupancy of Building 34 later in your stay.  Thanks again.  Enjoy your stay.   ...   eom


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 6, 2010)

Video is a fantastic method for really showing us the resort - thanks for posting! Have a great week!


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 6, 2010)

David -- We spotted one short clip of Robin in your videos and my brother is sure he saw her at the main pool today (I have terrible vision, so no one really registers with me on quick glances!).  We're going to take it easy tonight (still trying to get re-adjusted to east coast time), but I've promised my dd we'll hit "town" tomorrow night.  Give us a call if you're up for  meeting for a drink. If I can figure out how to upload a flip video to youtube, I'll add a Bay Vista walkthrough to your video collection!.  Love the renovations -- many were done when I stayed in that villa type in October, but it's now even better!!  --Jerseygirl


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 6, 2010)

Will be reading/watching the annual D&R WSJ trip report.

Especially since we won't be going this year or next your to WSJ.


----------



## J&JFamily (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks so much D&R!  Jerseygirl, if you're able to post a video that would be awesome!  We'll be staying in a 3 bedroom at Bay Vista at end of July/early August so let us know which unit you're in and what you recommend for requests!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 7, 2010)

anyway - the wifi is problematic - i wrote a long post (it was brillant - lol) and computer hung-up and I lost it - arg!!!  

I dug out the ethernet from behind the TV consul - no more wifi aggrevation...

Monday morning now...
I will upload more videos (YouTube) as I get them.  I will be doing the Owner Update and get video of BV (although JG is there). Betsy - got your PM - no worries - we are open - drinks sound good.  We haven't gone to the main resort pool - haven't got further than the lobby - so that wasn't Robin at the main pool.

Uploading videos while I am on the ethernet - I will try and reconstruct the Fri-Sun post I lost.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 7, 2010)

Driving down Gifft Road (cut over to Centerline Road) - south of WSJ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wsn30psMWac

Evening sounds
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hj1bPCrgxw4

Maho Bay, STJ USVI (Beginner spot for snorkling)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYEdPwQ7EU4&feature=channel


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 7, 2010)

Underwater video camera is working (yeah!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NTIVNPLbow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbgPg_j5SHU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNADh_jzieA


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 7, 2010)

David - is the title of this thread what you want it to be?  If not, what do you want it to say?


----------



## J&JFamily (Jun 8, 2010)

DavidnRobin said:


> Underwater video camera is working (yeah!)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NTIVNPLbow
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbgPg_j5SHU
> ...



Thanks again DNR.  We are going to WSJ in July/August and are considering purchasing an underwater videocamera.  Which one are you using?  Also, does WSJ have free WIFI?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqUaVy2Q9XM

Olympus Stylus Tough

Thread Title is intended (thanks for asking)

Free WiFi - but spotty - may depend on location (have ethernet as well - quicker)

Got videos of 2Bd Loft - BV Phase - will upload at some point.

$125 (or 6000 SPs) for 60 minute Owner Update - took the $


----------



## Westin5Star (Jun 8, 2010)

DavidnRobin said:


> Driving down Gifft Road (cut over to Centerline Road) - south of WSJ
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wsn30psMWac



Someone is a mountain driver!  I was a little afraid watching this with all the previous talk of bald tires on rental cars.  

Seriously, I have the same camera and I completely forgot it does video.  I have taken some great underwater pics and I look forward to trying out the video.

The gym looks nice.

I hope that you are having a great trip!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 8, 2010)

Westin5Star said:


> Someone is a mountain driver!  I was a little afraid watching this with all the previous talk of bald tires on rental cars.
> 
> Seriously, I have the same camera and I completely forgot it does video.  I have taken some great underwater pics and I look forward to trying out the video.
> 
> ...



We have - thanks.  The Gifft Rd video was done with iPhone.
I would choose a beater with good tires (and brakes) over a clean car with bad tires/brakes.

I have better UW vids coming up.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 9, 2010)

Blue Tang School
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFQMig1yYRU

Blue Fish Chase
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbpPgVY9HnA

Large Ray Eating
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfVgaV9rYgY&feature=channel

Robin at Hawksnest
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UmlcqWaxa0


----------



## vistana101 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you for the footage!


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 10, 2010)

It was wonderful to meet DavidnRobin the other night -- very good people -- and David has much more patience than I would have guessed (it was fun to listen to him try to help his mother-in-law navigate his uber-techie universal remote control from thousands of miles away! ).  Looking forward to our charter on Monday!

I'm having trouble uploading our BV video -- dd's flip is formatted for MAC and I'm using a PC -- not sure if that's the problem.  But, our unit is almost identical to the one on the Starwood site with a few minor differentces (some pictures are not the same, no window panes on the door portions of the sliding glass windows).  Our "vista" of the "bay" is very tiny -- limited by huge trees.  I still like Phase One much better (DavidnRobin have about twice the space and a way better view) but don't regret my decision to have one fixed unit EOY and one float unit EOY for the flexibility.  It works for us -- favorite unit during odd years, flexibility during even years!

Here's Starwood's video of the 2-BR:  http://www.starwoodvacationownershi...j_twobedvilla.html?IM=WSJ_VID_WEB_TWOBEDVILLA


----------



## jarta (Jun 10, 2010)

jerseygirl,   ...   "Our "vista" of the "bay" is very tiny -- limited by huge trees. I still like Phase One much better (DavidnRobin have about twice the space and a way better view)"

The 2-br THs in Hillside have 1,200 sq. ft.  The 2-brs in Bay Vista have 1,200 sq. ft.  I'm sure David has a much better view, but his unit doesn't have twice the space.  (Next time give a preference for a clear view of the cove or an upper floor.)  You have 2 balconies; he has one.  You are actually slightly less crowded because the Bay Vista units have banquette seating in the dining area.  David's unit has a table and chairs.

One (Hillside) is fixed and David is tied to his 2 weeks every single year.  One (Bay Vista) is float and you are not tied to a week.  But, you have the risk that, if you do not call early in the season, when you call there may be no availability.

As compensation for the lack of flexibility, David (Hillside) has Staroptions to vacation elsewhere.  You (Bay Vista) have them as an original owner but cannot pass them along on resale.

You are way closer to the beach and restaurants and the hotel pool.  David's 2-br is perched on a cliff overlooking the resort and a ten minute walk from the beach and hotel pool.  However, his building has a shared pool built way up there.

Both are very nice, but different, places.  Same great resort.  Same great island.  Both of you are lucky to be at St. John this week.  It's all good at such a terrific, magical place.  Enjoy your vacations!  And, keep posting those videos.   ...   eom


----------



## NerdAlert (Jun 10, 2010)

*Tires are great, thank you!!*

Been busy with stuff, so didn't catch all the chatter. We didn't realize it, but we were the ones renting the car from Dependable when D&R were there. The Tugger density exceeded critical mass at that small office. I thought it might have been David, but this guy looked too old (LOL).......
We used Dependable last year and the car was not that great. We got a good rate because it was over 28 days......We thought it was odd this year that they didn't have a pressure gauge to measure the tire pressure. Maybe Santa can spring for a $2 tool. We got good tires on this second car, and Linda made sure we were good with it all. Too bad David missed us packing all the kids and luggage into the back of the car....Our 3BR pool unit 4415 is all torn up with renovations, so we'll be bouncing around 3BR Pool Villas for 3 weeks..Looks like building 32 is just getting done with renovations. We snuck into several units and it looks like all the work is done, but they're doing some final cleaning/setup.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 10, 2010)

DnR enjoyed meeting up with jerseygirl and dd and db - thankfully MIL got TV working, but missed a lot of discussion unfortunately.

Nerd - too bad we didn't get a chance to meet - we ended up switching cars - not much better.  While cheaper from Dependable - not worth it - we need a back window next time.  Yes - I am old, but young at heart...  (the couple we saw didn't have kids with them - was this you?)

So far:
Friday - Lime Inn for dinner, then Beach Bar for dessert (bushwackers) and some live music
Saturday - Resort, Talk to SW Chris (nice guy - helpful.  recommended M80 roll at Happy Fish - 6K SPs or $125 - we took the $125), shopping at Mongoose Junction (used $125 to buy Hiatian Art that we buy every year - looks like the last pieces for a while...   - Steaks from home on the BBQ
Sunday: Maho Bay (best starter beach - eg fix Robin's snorkle) - Pork Cutlets on the BBQ
Monday: Woody's Happy hour, Trunk Bay (sunset) - Happy Fish for sushi dinner (M80 roll - yum)
Tuesday: Owners Update ($125 for 1 hour - spent 2 hours) - Hawksnest Bay - steak quesidillas for dinner - meet-up with jerseygirl and family for drinks at our villa
Wednesday: Francis Bay - then High Tide for dinner and live music - then to Moongoose Junction for drinks (at Geecko Gazebo) and live music


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 10, 2010)

More UW Videos -
Big Fish at Francis Bay (Robin at end...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CldfLfFcIo

Parrot Fish Chase
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TN4eiBe1mxY&feature=channel

Fuzzy Coral
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LFjzK0bma0&feature=channel


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 10, 2010)

*Hey Starwood - Please replace our front entry blinds in 3410 !! *
my clothes keep on falling off - and no one wants to see me nekkid... 

$2600/wk for a remodel - i think decent blinds would be a no brainer...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 10, 2010)

*Westin STJ - Bay Vista 2Bd Loft Videos*

It seems a bit dark (and bluish) - maybe the camera setting was off... (still in UW mode?) - anyway... shows a typical WSJ BV 2Bd Loft.

iPhone vids may come out better

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoIO4CeC1_o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWuf-5qFq88&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ys2-kcG5_38&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOO-clfeOHw&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXT249FRkyY&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mu8K0zNkTiY&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zm0ukDZ5ppc&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIpsizbA7Jg&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KyX8AMXApM&feature=channel

iPhone vids
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyAmjCmlQKs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vw0C9gXhGA4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56rG-6I64NA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PV6s5sbSmKA


----------



## NerdAlert (Jun 11, 2010)

Yep--we were the ones. Saw that Starwood Amex and that Jeep with no back window......
We doubled back to the airport and loaded up our kids later, after the second car....Thanks for great trip report.


----------



## pharmgirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Thinking about trying to trade our maui to St John,  saw the sitting room outside the master - nice!  Always thought we would need the 3 BR, put if sitting rm has  pull out sofa that would be fine for kids


----------



## Transit (Jun 11, 2010)

David , The videos are nice but I miss your old style of WSJ reports.


----------



## DanCali (Jun 11, 2010)

DavidnRobin said:


> Tuesday: Owners Update ($125 for 1 hour - spent 2 hours)



2 hours owner's update? How did that go?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 11, 2010)

Transit said:


> David , The videos are nice but I miss your old style of WSJ reports.



I do as well - hard to beat last years bee story.  I may try and fit in things - I usually write while Robin gets ready.



DanCali said:


> 2 hours owner's update? How did that go?



It went well - I could have left after an hour, but was enjoying talking to our sales person (the closer was another issue - 'ummm - how about NO') - and going up to see the 2Bd Loft.  As I said - I thought they would give me the prices to share, but no.  So no free advertising for them.

However, I would highly recommend our sales person (very informed and no BS) if you are interested in buying WSJ (either phase) from SVO because you just have to... His name is Michael Raimondi - 340-714-6371.  He has lived on STJ for ~40 years

The closer was the same person who was our salesperson last year (who asked me why I was on an Owners Update when I know it was a sales presentation...)  Luckily - I blocked her name form memory - stay with Mike if you can...

They offered like 90K SP as incentives, but were limited on what I had the priviledge to purchase (did not show me anything except in our current season - weird).  Also they are not selling the last 2 buildings until the 1st sell.  Property taxes are included in the MFs.

I think the 'Owner' price was $30K for an EY Float 2Bd Loft - low season - float.  They were also selling a VG studio for $11K EOY (but you can pay ~$3K for an EY resale...)

The Starwood subsidy has ended for Hillside - so that will impact MFs.

I got $125 - and used it to by some art (I may have mentioned...) form Hiati that we buy every year - form a place in Mongoose Ju (Bambola?).  These are hand pounded oil drum tops - very detailed - we have 5 peices already - these 2 are large.

The 2Bd lofts are nice - but no parking and no pool/bbq close by is deal breaker for us.



pharmgirl said:


> Thinking about trying to trade our maui to St John,  saw the sitting room outside the master - nice!  Always thought we would need the 3 BR, put if sitting rm has  pull out sofa that would be fine for kids



That would work fine I think - except tell them to use the bathroom downstairs...


----------



## NerdAlert (Jun 12, 2010)

*Yikes- Spirit Airlines on strike!*

Stuck on St John (stop)...Send sunscreen and food (stop).....


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 12, 2010)

NerdAlert said:


> Stuck on St John (stop)...Send sunscreen and food (stop).....



I just heard - nice... how long is the swim to PR?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 14, 2010)

Greatest STJ/BVI Day ever...
By boat: WSJ -> Gibney Point -> Waterlemon Cay -> Jost Van Dyke (White Bay) -> The Indians -> Norman Caves -> The Bight at Norman Island (Willie Ts) -> Booby Cay -> WSJ

With jerseygirl and her DD and DB
(courtesy of Stuart Scott, USVI Services)


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 14, 2010)

I concur -- best USVI day ever!  A great big thanks to David for organizing it!


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 14, 2010)

I think you guys have all the fun!


----------



## Westin5Star (Jun 14, 2010)

DavidnRobin said:


> Greatest STJ/BVI Day ever...
> By boat: WSJ -> Gibney Point -> Waterlemon Cay -> Jost Van Dyke (White Bay) -> The Indians -> Norman Caves -> The Bight at Norman Island (Willie Ts) -> Booby Cay -> WSJ
> 
> With jerseygirl and her DD and DB
> (courtesy of Stuart Scott, USVI Services)



You know how I love great excursions.  Congratulations to you and Jersey!

I will be in St. John in October.  How would I go about setting up a similar day for my family???


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 15, 2010)

Turtle Video from The Indians - outside Norman Island, British Virgin Islands
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ufv90FbXCI


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 15, 2010)

Westin5Star said:


> I will be in St. John in October.  How would I go about setting up a similar day for my family???



I will send PM - this is not something that Stu normally does (he is a Reverand and mainly does Weddings) - but I can make an introduction via email when we get back. (or should I say - if we get back... c'mon Spirit)


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey David

We are neighbors...3424, but different weeks   We are spending Week 44 on Virgin Gorda in a private rental (not timeshares here) and Week 45 at WSJ.  Last year we had to stay in Bldg 33 because 34 was completely closed.  Can't wait to see our "new" villa. Thanks for all your videos-they're awesome!!

Carolyn


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 16, 2010)

Carolyn said:


> Hey David
> 
> We are neighbors...3424, but different weeks   We are spending Week 44 on Virgin Gorda in a private rental (not timeshares here) and Week 45 at WSJ.  Last year we had to stay in Bldg 33 because 34 was completely closed.  Can't wait to see our "new" villa. Thanks for all your videos-they're awesome!!
> 
> Carolyn



Hi Carolyn - we like the remodel (as said) - of course there are issues (this is STJ afterall).

Our vacation has been great (sans Spirit Airlines fiasco).  We ended up making a 1-way return to SFO on Delta - cost = $1500 (ouch) - but better than waiting and getting stuck.  Plus I had to cancel my flight from FLL-SFO on Virgin (and lost 1/2 of that cost). If Spirit starts up on Friday we will be out our $ there as well (unless I can force a refund) - one expensive trip this year...

Yesterday (Tuesday) - we drove over to Lamshure Bay yesterday and Island Blues for lunch.  Island Blues has been fixed up some and we like the location by the water over Skinny Legs.  Lamshure was calm (and warm) but didn't see anything new (no turtles, but yet another StingRay).

Monday - BVI day with jerseygirl and family (already wrote about) - still need to load the many videos.

On Sunday - we spent the day at Honeymoon Bay - it was fantastic - we snorkled over to Salomon.  We parked at Caneel Bay resort (for $10 - refundable if you buy something at the bar/restuarant or gift shop) - well worth it is you don't want to walk in from Lind Point (steep hill).

Last Saturday/Friday - hmmmm - I will try and recall.

We have been eating in alot - Robin is loving the new kitchen.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 16, 2010)

*Shark Video - Salt Pond Bay (STJ)*

We trekked out to beach at the furthest point at Salt Pond Bay near Ram Head.
{hot - carrying snorkle and lunch stuff - glad I carried that SN Pale Ale...  )

caught a great video of a shark that swam right by me - I chased but it was moving too fast - but.... TOO COOL!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IY0wPPH2WNs


----------



## Westin5Star (Jun 16, 2010)

Awesome shark video.  I reminds me on the ones we swim with at Ship Channel Cay (Bahamas).  

If you look at the beginning of the video you can see the sucker / cleaner fish on the back of the shark.  I must have caught at least 10 of them while fishing off the pier trying to catch grouper.  They love to attach themselves to the sharks and they are the easiest fish I have ever caught.  I was told by the island attendants that they are not edible or at least they didn't recommend it.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 18, 2010)

If anyone here at WSJ (June 18) wants our remaining 'stuff' (food, etc.) at 10AM - call our villa - #3410


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 24, 2010)

I am going to be deleting the YouTube videos that I made of the 2bd BV villa (links posted above) - so if you want to see them - do so soon.

Overall - we had a great trip - sorry the trip report was lacking.  We did some new things, but most of it was some of the same things we did in the past.  Plus - we didn't have any fun issues (like the bees - or missing flights) that we had in the past.

Summary...
Do not switch airlines to get to STT - the Spirit Air strike ended up costing us an additional $1400 because I had to fly home via Delta.  Even with the strike ending in time to catch our flight (therefore no refund from Spirit...) - they moved the Spirit flight back so we would not have made our VirginAm connection flight anyway.  Lesson-learned.

We loved the remodel for the most part - did it really cost ~$2600/wk to do this remodel for our 2bd TH?   No way!  However, do we get $2600/wk of value from the remodel? Possibly...  Of course - we will have to wait and see what happens with the roofing/siding - and if this was covered in the Special Assessment (as was promised).  In addition - the future MFs with lack of SVO subsidy and more deliquent Owners will be an important issue.

The best things was our day-trip to the BVI (w/ jg and family) - and seeing a shark (as shown in video) off the blue cobblestone beach at Salt Pond Bay.  SP Bay was fantastic - and while the hike out to the blue cobblestone was hot/humid - it turned out to be worth it.  The is a must-see bay - and can't wait to go back.

Our anniversary dinner at Asolare was somewhat dissappointing - especially after the recent hype.  The location and view was great - but I was dissappointed with the food. I can see why they only sat about 6 tables the night we were there - while I heard that ZoZo's was pretty full.  The location of Asolare will always last - but I suspect the chef will not...

Renting a 4WD on STT and taking the car barge to STJ was a great way to go ($60RT is way cheaper than taxi-passenger ferry-taxi (RT) - and the rental cost was much lower.  But next time I will need to find a better vehicle (somehow).  The most important aspects of a vehicle on STJ is 1) good tires, 2) good brakes, 3) A/C, and 4) a passenger compartment that can be sealed (I do not care if the car is banged up).  We also prefer 4WD (while some say this is not needed) because we drive STJ roads that need 4WD.  Our 4WD from Dependable lacked #4 - and we really did not want to deal with mosquitoes/flies every time we got into the vehicle. Plus - Robin did not want to take her nice camera - so we missed alot of good photo ops. This is worth researching more to try and figure out how to achieve all 4 requirements. 

We did a great job of eating in the villa - and that saves lots of $ - especially over 2 weeks.  In addition - we drank a lot less alcohol this time probably because it was just the 2 of us.  Luckily - Starfish has Sierra Nevada Pale Ale (and Torpedo) - we went through 2 and half cases (although jg's dd helped out some).  If you are a beer-snob like me - buy a case from Starfish -it was only $38 (total) - versus about $11 per 6-pack.

I hear STJ has been having all sorts of rain (flooding) right after we left - we lucked out there.  Most of the time we were there - the weather was perfect (for STJ).

Lots of very angry Owners - hopefully, with 2 Owner-friendly HOA Board members this will change, but I do not expect it wil be a quick change - and there will be more battles (re: MFs) - but it is an excellent start towards Owner-to-Owner communication and improved transparency.

We can't wait to go back - June 10-24 next year (unless something comes up that prevents us from going).

I wil post some more videos that I took (on this thread) when I get a chance to upload to YouTube.

Robin came up with a good description of expectations while visiting USVI - "Long waits in short lines" - describes the USVI very well.

Later - Go Slow, Stay Left and Drink Right...


----------



## olivias dad (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the updates, cant wait to go ourselves. We will be there last week of August, pray for no hurricanes!


----------



## ksqdomer (Jun 28, 2010)

you heard right on the rain. Arrived on Friday the 18th and just got back yesterday the 27th. 3.5" of rain the first weekend. Overcast almost all week. It finally started to get better this weekend.
We still had a great time.
The SN Torpedo was a nice surprise!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 28, 2010)

ksqdomer said:


> you heard right on the rain. Arrived on Friday the 18th and just got back yesterday the 27th. 3.5" of rain the first weekend. Overcast almost all week. It finally started to get better this weekend.
> We still had a great time.
> The SN Torpedo was a nice surprise!



Yeah - I heard the rain was pretty heavy for long spells (I track the weather on STJ and surrounds and look at the web-cams - as I am a STJ-addict).  Too bad about all the rain - our weather was pretty much perfect for 2 weeks.  This is the 2nd year in row that June has had much higher than average rainfall (June being one of the dryer months).

The SN Torpedo was very nice indeed - hopefully it will be there next year.
I was not happy about Woody's dicontinuing serving SN Pale Ale (and I let them know...) - the STJ Pale Ale and IPA are an inferior products - and it is brewed in Maine.


----------



## ksqdomer (Jun 28, 2010)

DavidnRobin said:


> Yeah - I heard the rain was pretty heavy for long spells (I track the weather on STJ and surrounds and look at the web-cams - as I am a STJ-addict).  Too bad about all the rain - our weather was pretty much perfect for 2 weeks.  This is the 2nd year in row that June has had much higher than average rainfall (June being one of the dryer months).
> 
> The SN Torpedo was very nice indeed - hopefully it will be there next year.
> I was not happy about Woody's dicontinuing serving SN Pale Ale (and I let them know...) - the STJ Pale Ale and IPA are an inferior products - and it is brewed in Maine.



I would say the weather was worse than our last 7 years combined so I can't complain too much. Week 25 has always been good to us.
As for St John brewers..really nice guys but Shipyard is a Ringwood yeast brewery and I always get off "butter" flavor from that yeast.

Starfish had Popering's Hommel ale from Belgium for $4.50 a bottle,yum.
Sucked a few of those down too.


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 28, 2010)

We, too, miss a lot of photo ops because we don't want to drag our Nikon D50 and longer zoom out with us.  We ended up purchasing a nice pocket sized camera with an 8x lens which still wasn't cheap, but it's a lot more portable and can be stowed in an Aquapac (or even a Ziploc) to keep it dry and sand-free.  It takes really good pictures but it's just not the same as having a sweet zoom.

Of course, now we end up dragging BOTH on vacation with us.  And then I have to go and read about your waterproof camera....

Must resist, must resist, must resist.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 28, 2010)

DD's flip camera took great videos until we used the Flip "waterproof" case for snorkeling ..... and it wasn't waterproof at all.


----------

